
An Introduction to PLT Scheme with Pictures - nickb
http://docs.plt-scheme.org/quick/index.html
======
globalrev
i dont have the #lang slideshow module, is it supposed to come separately or
only with the newest download?

~~~
brlewis
Get the newest download (399).

